

Ask HN: Fraud Detection Tools. - Asis

i am planning to build fraud detection tools for credit card and online fraud..any suggestion??
======
NicoJuicy
This could be usefull: [http://blog.signifyd.com/2013/02/25/detecting-fraud-
in-digit...](http://blog.signifyd.com/2013/02/25/detecting-fraud-in-digital-
goods-our-top-advanced-tips/)

In short: \- Check geolocation (difference in paying and address declared on
the card) \- Cards change a lot --> higher chance of fraud \- User travels a
lot --> higher chance of fraud ...

a similar post here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1726552](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1726552)

